# Moka Pot: Pre-infusion / Bloom ?



## frinlondon (May 8, 2020)

Espresso has pre-infusion, V60 has initial bloom...

I haven't read of people pre-infusing basket of a moka pot but I am sure some curious people here will have tried that... no?

If so, was the result any good? And how did you do it?

(does it even make any sense to do?)

cheers


----------



## potter985 (May 3, 2020)

frinlondon said:


> Espresso has pre-infusion, V60 has initial bloom...
> I haven't read of people pre-infusing basket of a moka pot but I am sure some curious people here will have tried that... no?
> If so, was the result any good? And how did you do it?
> (does it even make any sense to do?)
> cheers


Could you consider this a pre-infusion?


----------



## frinlondon (May 8, 2020)

Hi,

i had seen this actually, but as I understand it, the point of the bloom/pre-infusion is to wet the grounds uniformly & at the same time... it is definitely not going to be the case with this "letto bagnato".

i read some people on reddit saying that pre-infusion in moka pot is useless because, with a loose puck, prewetting won't affect much whether channels form or not, and that because of the way the mokapot brews it doesn't matter anyway.

but still, i am wondering if initially degassing the coffee before brewing through a mokapot can yield any flavour benefit


----------



## potter985 (May 3, 2020)

frinlondon said:


> Hi,
> 
> i had seen this actually, but as I understand it, the point of the bloom/pre-infusion is to wet the grounds uniformly & at the same time... it is definitely not going to be the case with this "letto bagnato".
> 
> ...


 A video from @Wiredgourmet (a few post above)


----------



## Duy Ngao Du (Jun 16, 2020)

I think moka pot just only a temporary measure, if you wanna enjoy a real espresso, I think you should buy a espresso machine!


----------



## wiredgourmet (Jun 11, 2020)

You actually can do a pre-infusion, and it's useful for good extraction, so long as you make a tight puck as shown in the video that potter985 just mentioned. Give it a try; i'm sure you'll find it helpful.


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Duy Ngao Du said:


> I think moka pot just only a temporary measure, if you wanna enjoy a real espresso, I think you should buy a espresso machine!


 Surely the Moka Pot is no where near an Espresso, not even trying to be one imo.


----------

